# Dyno Results.



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, got the car to Lubbock yesterday at Texas Speed and had Jason work his magic. With only 900 miles on the odometer and the new era V2 cai, it laid down 330/333, the tune was way way off, very eratic looking. It took five pulls to get it dialed in, it finally ended up making 356/363 when it was all said and done, very pleased to say the least. 26hp/30tq from tuning, the bad thing is I can't really say how much of that is the cai needing tuned or what. But thats what it did. I'm going to hold off doing anything else for another month or so and take it back with a few thousand more miles and see how close we can get it to the 370 mark. I'll try to get the dyno chart posted today sometime.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:cheers good #'s, that's where I bought my cam, very nice guys!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

VERY impressive numbers, kinda high for just a tune too! Good job!


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

ok, ok I may be the "tard" but what is involved in a tune? and where/how do I find someone to do the "tune"? any help clearing this up for would be great! Thanks :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

We actually have a tuner on the board, I think his name is JFLS6 or something like that. What they do is adjust how the computer reads the parameters on your engine in order to make power. Adjust timing, spark advance, fuel enrichment, etc. All done by computer, the engine is never touched.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Sounds good to me! How much?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

He usually charges $450 and can change ANYTHING you want!


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, Jason did me good, $200 and no sales tax since I was out of state, :cheers, but that was tune and cai, so I think once it has broken in with a few more miles it will certainly go up.


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, another thing does anyone actually know the drivetrain loss % for the M6 GTO? I keep hearing roughly 20% for the A4, but Jason told me that the GTO has been making a little less than the C6, at the rear wheels, is there something slightly different with the rear or tranny thats sucking up a little extra power? Just curious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

from the numbers I have seen, 15-18% is typical for a manual, although the porsche loses only 8%. The vette's only difference from the GTO is the propshaft, which shouldnt equate to a power gain. My guess would be the intake or exhaust causing the slight diffference.


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe, I didn't even think about the exhaust. I think the 18% sounds a little on the safe side, 330/333 /.82, 402/406, thats pretty close.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

right.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Nemisis said:


> Oh yeah, another thing does anyone actually know the drivetrain loss % for the M6 GTO? I keep hearing roughly 20% for the A4, but Jason told me that the GTO has been making a little less than the C6, at the rear wheels, is there something slightly different with the rear or tranny thats sucking up a little extra power? Just curious.



To convert rwhp to hp, auto rwhp divided by .82, manual rwhp divided by .88. Hope this helps.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Good numbers. Mine's an '04, but it took me 4 grand to get to 375 rwhp


----------

